# Help! Need Plastisol Transfers delivered by Thursday!



## BigTonyOfDC (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I'm sort of in a bind, I need to order 350-500 plastisol transfers of a custom design and have them delivered to Maryland preferrably by this Thursday! Customer missed my deadline to go through the normal vendor I use (they can't get them here until next week), and I don't want to lose this opportunity.

Does anyone have any experience with vendors that can turn things around quickly? I created the artwork in Corel Draw X3, colors saved CMYK, I appreciate any help!

Note: I'm reading the sticky with the vendors now, but wanted to see if anyone had similar first hand experience, thanks.

Tony


----------



## Ypaymoresigns (Jul 12, 2011)

try The Best in Custom Transfers | Versatrans there might be a rush charge


----------



## Ypaymoresigns (Jul 12, 2011)

The Best in Custom Transfers | Versatrans

You have Like one hour and 15 min. to place the order to get it shipped by tomorrow according to their website


----------

